# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Conciousness: Give in order to Get. Falling asleep easily for LDer and non-LDer

## Spyguy

I'm going to share a technique that brought me from regular lucids (2 per week on average I think) to almost nightly.  I am not exactly certain why it works, but I might post a theory later on in this tutorial (don't worry, it won't be a long one).
Now, every night we humans go to sleep. Even the best of natural LDers loses conciousness between falling a sleep and his first REM. Most of us don't regain it during REM either (or only a part of the time, we LDers aim to get this conciousness in ofcourse). So basically, we all temporarily lose our conciousness. What you want to do, is to just give it up right away. Accept that you are going to lose it, and then lose it yourself, instead of waiting for it to happen. A little metaphor to make this more clear:
View yourself as a person, your conciousness as an object held in your hand and sleep as a person who comes to take the object from you. There are multiple things that can happen. Some people are really afraid to lose conciousness, so they grip tightly onto the object. That makes it harder for Sleep to take it, but it happens either way ofcourse. Not a lot of people have that.
The biggest part of humanity just holds it until Sleep comes and takes the object. They don't particularly grip it tightly, but they don't really let go of it either. Some grip a bit tighter than others (concious or unconcious). These people fall asleep faster than the people in the former category, but not as quik as the ones in the follow, namely...
The people who throw the object at Sleep before he is even standing before you. You know you are going to lose conciousness temporarily either way, so why waste effort on holding the 'object' in your hand? 

That is really all there is to it. Just 'give up' your conciousness. Basically, you will know you have thoughts, but you don't really 'hear' them. It is a lot like the free-floating state of mind you need for WILD. If you really have no idea how to achieve it, even after trying to 'just throw your conciousness away', meditation can be a great help to teach you this.

The good thing is that it can be combined with any technique. Why does it work though? It could be because your lose your concious with more confidence. 'I'm going to lose it either way, so let's go ahead and lose it already' is quite similiar to 'I'm going to get lucid either way, let's go ahead and fall into my dreamworld already'. but I'm not really sure. All I know is that is helped with my LD count and might help you too, and that it is certain to help you fall asleep more quikly. 

Please let me know how it goes. Any comments, questions, etc. are welcome! Questions about unrelated subjects are also welcome, but plz PM those instead of posting them here. I'd prefer this thread to be about this only  :tongue2:   Good luck!

----------


## Robot_Butler

That is a great metaphor for sleep.  Instead of thinking of sleep as something you are chasing, think of awareness as something that you already have, and can give up at will.  I love it  :smiley:

----------


## USA

This is cool! If I remember I'll try this tonight, maybe with my WBTB.

----------


## Erii

So wait, what are we doing? Did you visualize this, or is it just a thought, or mindset you are in? Either way, it's great

----------


## Baco

Awesome post! I'll see how I react to your metaphor  ::D:

----------


## Burke

Awesome! I never really thought of it that way, but I do seem to sleep better in general when I just let go and drift off to sleep. I also really like your metaphor. I'm a fan of using them whenever I can to try and make my point clearer, and that's perfect  :smiley:  I'll have to keep this in mind tonight when I go to sleep.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Good post I liked the metaphor. But yeh.. this helped you have more lucids by allowing you to wild easier? or?

----------


## rynkrt3

Like others have said, this is a cool little thing to think about, but how would I use this to do a MILD?

----------


## Spyguy

I do this when initially falling asleep. It's not like visualizing, it is just knowing you will lose your conciousness, and then deliberately throwing it away to speed up the process. Why it helped me get more lucids, I don't know. A theory why has been given in the initial post. Whether it helps your LD count or not, it certainly helps falling asleep quikly, which is always useful.
As for how to do this combined with MILD: confirm your mantra first, then 'throw the conciousness away', knowing and feeling you will succeed. Don't forget that MILD is about the setting of your intention and really feeling it, not just about the recited words themselves. 

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone! Sorry for my slow reaction, I've been a bit busy with my studies.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

hey spyguy, great post!

one question: do you think about consciousness as something you are giving up now, but will return to you when you are dreaming?

----------


## Spyguy

> hey spyguy, great post!
> 
> one question: do you think about consciousness as something you are giving up now, but will return to you when you are dreaming?



Since it has given me a boost in my LD count, I do (which explains the name of the thread, I forgot to explain that  :tongue2: ). But it is not necessary to view it that way to use this as a way of falling asleep. Whatever technique used, even if it is WBTB-WILD, this can be added to fall asleep quikly when first going to bed. If one were to stop with LDing completely for whatever reason, this could still be applied.

P.S. I love that name  :tongue2:

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

> Since it has given me a boost in my LD count, I do (which explains the name of the thread, I forgot to explain that ). But it is not necessary to view it that way to use this as a way of falling asleep. Whatever technique used, even if it is WBTB-WILD, this can be added to fall asleep quikly when first going to bed. If one were to stop with LDing completely for whatever reason, this could still be applied.
> 
> P.S. I love that name



sweet as, i'll try it tonight and let you know how it goes.

p.s. thanks man! it's from this: Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster

----------


## yuppie11975

I never realised you had a tutorial! I loved the metaphor and the advice! I guess this can be applied to DEILD, also?

----------


## Spyguy

> I never realised you had a tutorial! I loved the metaphor and the advice! I guess this can be applied to DEILD, also?



Thx  ::D:  Yes, it can be used for DEILD. It can be used for the initial falling asleep ofcourse, but I also use it while DEILDing in a slightly ajusted form. That's because this is the free-floating state of mind used when visualizing the dream you just exited, except that it's purpose is to ditch the conciousness rather than sort of staying with it passively.

I only wish I could change the name of the thread to something more catchy ('Conciousness: Give in order to Get. Falling asleep easily for LDer and non-LDer' sounds so much better, and the current name doesn't really show anything about the content  :tongue2: )

----------


## yuppie11975

Ask a mod to change it?  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

It is done.

----------


## Spyguy

> It is done.



 Thank you so much!

----------


## CallmeSkarr

I would very much like a tutorial on how to medidate at a level i could atleast execute "throwing away my sleep"

----------


## Spyguy

> I would very much like a tutorial on how to medidate at a level i could atleast execute "throwing away my sleep"



First of all, I should tell you that you do not fall asleep the second you 'throw it away'. When you do that, it still takes a bit of time to fall asleep, just a lot less, and you lose your sense of time. I think void meditation might be a good help for you. There is a tutorial on it in the dreamviews academy. I got this idea from hearing 'you can do void meditation while lying on your back too, but this isn't recommended because it is likely to make you fall asleep'. Not sure if that sentance comes from the tutorial on dreamviews or from somewhere else though. But after some practice with void meditation I noticed that I (almost unconciously) stayed concious to be able to notice stuff like my phone ringing. 'Throwing that conciousness away' was the key. That, combined with the risk of falling asleep, led to trying this, and it works  ::D:  If you find this hard to understand (I can kind of imagine that), but you want to use it, I think void meditation is a great place to start.

----------


## Mrsf0011

Hey spyguy

how do you maintain concentration on what your doing? how do you stop the mind chatter so you can let your counciousness go, as the chatter keeps coming back?

can you give detailed mental procedures on how what you think after you lie down and what do you think about, how you deal with mind chatter, do you keep focued ont he visualisation?

also you say either way you loose conciouseness but iv done WILD few times before, and i go from wake to dream in front ofmy eyes with no intrupton ?

----------


## Spyguy

> Hey spyguy
> 
> how do you maintain concentration on what your doing? how do you stop the mind chatter so you can let your counciousness go, as the chatter keeps coming back?
> 
> can you give detailed mental procedures on how what you think after you lie down and what do you think about, how you deal with mind chatter, do you keep focued ont he visualisation?
> 
> also you say either way you loose conciouseness but iv done WILD few times before, and i go from wake to dream in front ofmy eyes with no intrupton ?



First of all, I make sure nothing of big importance is on my mind. If you have to remember something seriously important, make a notition about it and place it somewhere you will certainly notice it. So I would say that the first step is making sure that you have no worries like that. Then, when actually lying down, it is important to know that stopping your mind from chattering is not the point of this technique. I'd say that it is almost impossible. Your goal is not to stop the mind entirely to fall asleep, the brain is highly active during sleep after all, so there is no point stopping it entirely before sleeping. The goal is to rather not really pay attention to them. It could be compared with 'getting lost' in them, or 'sinking through' them. They're there, and they always will be. To be precise: get rid of the conciousness, not the thoughts. It is really hard to explain this, but it is highly similiar to doing void meditation, so practicing that will probably make you understand what I mean if you don't understand it after this post.
So, to summarize what I've said so far: start by getting rid of any worries. Then, when lying down, get rid of the conciousness, not the thoughts, as those will come back either way.
Next, I do not focus on any visualizations, as I don't visualize while doing this. The 'throwing away' is a metaphor to make it easier to understand, I do not visualize throwing it away. That being said, visualization can really help with anything sleep-concerned, so you're free to experiment ofcourse  :wink2: 

Lastly, about the WILD: it is true that you don't lose conciousness when you WILD. But WILDing is (usually) done after a WBTB. So one would have to fall asleep and wake up before doing a WILD. During that initial falling asleep, losing conciousness is inevitable. Even if you do manage to WILD before initial sleep, when the REM ends, another sleep cycle will begin, and you will (temporarily) lose conciousness again.

Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## Dawnseeker

Nice post!

Somehow it sounds very logical. I also like your theory. 
I think that it this can really help with subconsciously accept the sleep/dreamstate. 
this will make it a better and well-known part of yourself in which you can "move" more freely and with more confidence. 
I think it helps you be more yourself in your dreamstate, and that should boost lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## Mrsf0011

> Lastly, about the WILD: it is true that you don't lose conciousness when you WILD. But WILDing is (usually) done after a WBTB. So one would have to fall asleep and wake up before doing a WILD. During that initial falling asleep, losing conciousness is inevitable. Even if you do manage to WILD before initial sleep, when the REM ends, another sleep cycle will begin, and you will (temporarily) lose conciousness again.
> 
> Hope this helps



some good points there which i will experiment with. 

i think what im talking about and trying to achieve is little bit diffrent.

I have done WILD straight from initial sleep as in i lied down, oddly managed to quite my mind, saw my body going unconciouse but not mind and then entering Sleep pralysis/hypnagogic where time/space stops to exist and you cant move your body and all sorts of sounds, music visualisations apear in front and around you, but throught out all of this your 100% aware of whats happening you never loose councioussness. Then dream landscape starts to form infront of your eyes and you sort of hop into it and your in a LD. i have done this couple times, also sometimes by accident so i have no doubt you can enter a LD without loosing councioussness. normally when you go to sleep  everynight everyone goes through that process but usually not aware of it as they are uncounciouse.

the reasone for quitening the mind is you need your brainwave to drop to 8Hz to be in that state and thats what im trying to achieve. when your awake your brain wave is on 16-20Hz with full of thoughts/chatter etc, the less the chatter the lower your Hz will be. those buddhist monks and expert meditators are very good at this because they know how to keep mind quite for prolonged periods. i can keep my mind quite for minutes maybe and i even know how its done but i was wondering maybe you have a better method.

however im very curiouse about what you say aboout letting the chatter go on and not paying attention to them. few times i have had some expriences where i mentally wasnt paying attention to my thoughts but i was sort of lost in them where it sort of turned into visualisations and eventually felt like i was in a dream but snapped out of it, and that was only because i was very tired so i dont really know how i did it. will also look into void meditation.

basically right now i really want a solid way i can be in  touch with my subcounciousse and iv tried meditation but iv been hopeless at it due to mind chatter where i get caught up in thoughts.

----------


## Spyguy

> some good points there which i will experiment with. 
> 
> i think what im talking about and trying to achieve is little bit diffrent.
> 
> I have done WILD straight from initial sleep as in i lied down, oddly managed to quite my mind, saw my body going unconciouse but not mind and then entering Sleep pralysis/hypnagogic where time/space stops to exist and you cant move your body and all sorts of sounds, music visualisations apear in front and around you, but throught out all of this your 100% aware of whats happening you never loose councioussness. Then dream landscape starts to form infront of your eyes and you sort of hop into it and your in a LD. i have done this couple times, also sometimes by accident so i have no doubt you can enter a LD without loosing councioussness. normally when you go to sleep  everynight everyone goes through that process but usually not aware of it as they are uncounciouse.
> 
> the reasone for quitening the mind is you need your brainwave to drop to 8Hz to be in that state and thats what im trying to achieve. when your awake your brain wave is on 16-20Hz with full of thoughts/chatter etc, the less the chatter the lower your Hz will be. those buddhist monks and expert meditators are very good at this because they know how to keep mind quite for prolonged periods. i can keep my mind quite for minutes maybe and i even know how its done but i was wondering maybe you have a better method.
> 
> however im very curiouse about what you say aboout letting the chatter go on and not paying attention to them. few times i have had some expriences where i mentally wasnt paying attention to my thoughts but i was sort of lost in them where it sort of turned into visualisations and eventually felt like i was in a dream but snapped out of it, and that was only because i was very tired so i dont really know how i did it. will also look into void meditation.
> ...



Getting lost in thoughts without really noticing them is practically what this technique induces. The difference is that you don't snap out of it and if you do, you can pick up where you left quite easily.
As for meditation, I'm not an expert, but I think it's important to note that there are different types of meditation. Stopping the mind from chattering is a way I've heard of before, but if you focus too much on it, it will have no effect. I once read that you need to sort of 'detach' from the chatter. At first it will speed up because it finally has a chance to roam free. When it's done it will slow down significantly and eventually, you'll be in some sort of different state. But again, I am no expert on meditation.

----------


## patrick45

_





 Originally Posted by Flying Spaghetti Monster


hey spyguy, great post!

one question: do you think about consciousness as something you are giving up now, but will return to you when you are dreaming?



 Think of it as a boomerang?_

----------


## Choi

Brilliant post Spyguy!

This is exactly the mindset I had last night  ::D:  (Read about it in my DJ) 

If you are worried about not being able to fall asleep, you will not be able to fall asleep.
If you are worried that you will fall asleep (while WILDing for example), well you will fall asleep.

But with this mindset.

You are not worried over that you can't fall asleep, but you try to stay aware of your body, but at the same time you allow your mind to fall asleep if it wants to, because that is in the end the goal, but at the same time you stay aware.

Well then you will fall asleep and wake up, nodding of here and there, but never black out completely. 

And it's just a bonus that when you start to dream you are more aware.

----------


## tommo

Interesting technique.
I will give it a try.  It makes a lot of sense to me, I have found recently, more and more, that when you give up trying to pursue something, you usually get that very thing you were trying so much to gain.

----------


## Spyguy

Thanks for all the positive responses everyone!

----------


## Hohenheim

This is genius. This reminds me of what I do unconciously. MOst of the time during my WILDS, there is no try, only do or do not. Like Yoda my dream guide says. I lay down and I let it happen instead of making it. I stay mentally aware but I let sleep take me, there is no try with WILD, I just do and the WILD comes to me. 

You described it perfectly.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Like Yoda my dream guide says.

----------


## Taffy

ahhhh, I love this idea. I usually have a tough time falling asleep, which ruins my recall. I'll certainly try this out.

----------


## Linkzelda

Just wanted to acknowledge to you that I'm glad I saw this guide. I've read a lot of guides on WILDing and how one tries to become passive while trying to retain some consciousness, but the metaphor you gave about the object in your hand helped A LOT this morning at 3-4 AM.

I woke up to do a WBTB+MILD with a visualization at first, and thought that since I wouldn't have enough time for a WILD, I might as well stick to the MILD. But after some tossing and turning, and counting numbers in my mind while saying a few mantras, I forget about the awareness and came back to it passively. Finally turning around for a while, I finally get the images in my head, really quickly, and I feel that "pull" sensation I get with WILDs. 

The vibrations stopped, and I think I failed, but I ended up having a few False Awakenings, but I became lucid in all of them except for the last one.

Again, thanks for the useful metaphor Spyguy! Awesome stuff.

----------


## Spyguy

> Just wanted to acknowledge to you that I'm glad I saw this guide. I've read a lot of guides on WILDing and how one tries to become passive while trying to retain some consciousness, but the metaphor you gave about the object in your hand helped A LOT this morning at 3-4 AM.
> 
> I woke up to do a WBTB+MILD with a visualization at first, and thought that since I wouldn't have enough time for a WILD, I might as well stick to the MILD. But after some tossing and turning, and counting numbers in my mind while saying a few mantras, I forget about the awareness and came back to it passively. Finally turning around for a while, I finally get the images in my head, really quickly, and I feel that "pull" sensation I get with WILDs. 
> 
> The vibrations stopped, and I think I failed, but I ended up having a few False Awakenings, but I became lucid in all of them except for the last one.
> 
> Again, thanks for the useful metaphor Spyguy! Awesome stuff.



Glad it helped  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

What if I visualised giving away enough awareness to let me fall asleep, but holding on to enough to allow me to become conscious in my dreams?  :smiley:  If it was conceptualised as blue light energy or something.

Applied to WILDs you think, "I'm going to give away my consciousness because I know I will retain enough awareness to be aware for the transition to the dream".

----------


## Spyguy

> What if I visualised giving away enough awareness to let me fall asleep, but holding on to enough to allow me to become conscious in my dreams?  If it was conceptualised as blue light energy or something.
> 
> Applied to WILDs you think I'm going to give away my consciousness because I know I will retain enough awareness to be aware for the transition to the dream.



Well, the fact that you are visualising will probably keep you awake for a little longer, but I suppose it could work, especially during WILD. Although it works as visualization, I would like to add that, in prior sleep, you DO lose conciousness in non-REM sleep before getting a dream, so in the metaphor you actually throw it at sleep, and then he throws it back during REM.

----------


## rynkrt3

How could I use this to help me MILD?

----------


## Choi

> How could I use this to help me MILD?



If you relax yourself and then state your mantra, it will give you a better chance to get a lucid dream. At least that's how Stephen LaBerge's guided MILD is like.

----------


## Spyguy

> How could I use this to help me MILD?







> If you relax yourself and then state your mantra, it will give you a better chance to get a lucid dream. At least that's how Stephen LaBerge's guided MILD is like.



I agree. If you relax your mind will be more empty and focussed, making it easier for the mantra to get through to your subconcious. That's how I see it anyway. The intention is more important than the wording IMO. As for Stephen LaBerge: I'm getting his book this weekend  ::D:  I hope it'll be helpful.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I agree. If you relax your mind will be more empty and focussed, making it easier for the mantra to get through to your subconcious. That's how I see it anyway. The intention is more important than the wording IMO. As for Stephen LaBerge: I'm getting his book this weekend  I hope it'll be helpful.



Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming? It's awesome, the dreaming holy text.

----------


## Spyguy

> Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming? It's awesome, the dreaming holy text.



Yeah, I got 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming' and 'Lucid Dreaming'. One of them was by LaBerge, the other one by Rheingold, or something like that. But he was someone who worked together with LaBerge. I figured that, after over a year of LD, I might as well get some of the recommended reading. I didn't know what to ask for my b-day so I asked that. When I thought of this, I facepalmed that it took me so long to think of it lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Read 'Lucid Dreaming' before ETWOLD.

----------


## Spyguy

> Read 'Lucid Dreaming' before ETWOLD.



Ok, I will. Thx for the tip. But why is the order so important?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Ok, I will. Thx for the tip. But why is the order so important?



Just the order in which they were written, really  :smiley:  'Lucid Dreaming' is the 'breakthrough' work. ETWOLD is the book that you could happily base your lucid dreaming practice on for the rest of your life and not feel like you were missing out on anything.

----------


## dicci0308

This really makes sense...instead of "worrying" and "thinking about" losing your consciousness, you just give in, let it happen...definitely going to do this every night from now on  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

This post is just in order to bump this thread. The thread has become much more quiet, but I think there are still a lot of people for whom this could be useful

----------


## zaidoon

ill try it tonight and post the results

----------


## allensig3654

I like it  :smiley:  I do this all the time.

----------


## Santoryu

I have trouble going to sleep easily, today I had woken up after a WBTB and when I attempted to go back to sleep it felt like it took me ages to fall asleep. So I'll definitely try this out. I have a question though, should I try visualize sleep and the "throwing" the object at it or just try say it in my mind. Also, is it best to do this before or after a MILD attempt?

----------


## Spyguy

There is no need to visualize throwing it away or saying it in your mind, that was just a metaphor. In daily life, your brain is constantly being conscious, and fights against going unconscious. That is why people who are falling asleep usually blink very hard and do their best to stay awake. Humans tend to do that when they actually want to fall asleep as well. The trick is to stop trying to be conscious. Don't try to hear, feel or see anything at all. Do not pay attention to your thoughts (do not try to stop them either, just stop trying to 'hear' your thoughts, and stop consciously thinking). When you stop trying to notice anything, sleep will come quite quickly. It might require some practice to willingly let go of your consciousness, but once you have it down, it will certainly help you fall asleep. I hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## Santoryu

Oh, thanks for that. Makes it clearer. I'll try this out tonight.  ::D:

----------


## neuralswarm

This sounds like an intriguing and helpful idea. You can't "do" sleep, you just "be" and sleep will come. I like the idea of gladly offering up your wakefulness.

----------


## djpatch999

I will try this tonight, it should help me have a lucid for the 1 week challenge!  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

I used to visualize putting my thoughts into an iron strongbox everynight before I go to bed, it seemed to help me sleep. I will try this for next few nights  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

Visualization can be very useful, but I think the key to falling asleep is fully relaxing. Being aware of our surroundings is very important in daily life, but when we want to sleep, it tends to get in the way. Visualizing focusses your attention to the visualization, and therefore away from your surroundings. The downside is that you are still in a focussed state, which is why I think this technique is better. 
Then again, there is nothing that works for every person on earth, so visualization may very well be more effective than this for some people. I hope this technique can help you  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Visualization can be very useful, but I think the key to falling asleep is fully relaxing. Being aware of our surroundings is very important in daily life, but when we want to sleep, it tends to get in the way. Visualizing focusses your attention to the visualization, and therefore away from your surroundings. The downside is that you are still in a focussed state, which is why I think this technique is better. 
> Then again, there is nothing that works for every person on earth, so visualization may very well be more effective than this for some people. I hope this technique can help you



I don't actually visualize after the putting away my thoughts sequence. In fact once I'm done as you described I just feel like a spectator to my thoughts which just randomly start and stop. I try not to do anything which inhibits my brain falling into a trance.

----------


## Spyguy

Very nice, that sounds very similiar to what I have been doing! Also, an advice from my part would be to take care of all the daily business BEFORE going to bed (which may be what you do during your visualization?). If you are worried about forgetting something important, write a memory note and put it somewhere where you are 100% sure you will notice it. That way you can take it off your mind more easily. It's very hard to relax if you are worrying about things from waking life.
 Sorry for not replying with a quote by the way, that doesn't work somehow :S

----------


## dutchraptor

> Very nice, that sounds very similiar to what I have been doing! Also, an advice from my part would be to take care of all the daily business BEFORE going to bed (which may be what you do during your visualization?). If you are worried about forgetting something important, write a memory note and put it somewhere where you are 100% sure you will notice it. That way you can take it off your mind more easily. It's very hard to relax if you are worrying about things from waking life.
>  Sorry for not replying with a quote by the way, that doesn't work somehow :S



Ya, I think that is one of the largest sleeping disorders, stress. I can reply to you by rapidly quicking twice on the reply with quote box, have you tried it?

----------


## Spyguy

> Ya, I think that is one of the largest sleeping disorders, stress. I can reply to you by rapidly quicking twice on the reply with quote box, have you tried it?



Yes, it works  :smiley:  Thank you!

----------


## mnm

I tried this last night and the night before and i wasn't able to do it. I tried letting go of my consciousness but it didn't work. Any ideas on how to make it work for me? P.S. I looked at the void meditation tutorial but that didn't help either

----------


## Spyguy

> I tried this last night and the night before and i wasn't able to do it. I tried letting go of my consciousness but it didn't work. Any ideas on how to make it work for me? P.S. I looked at the void meditation tutorial but that didn't help either



Sorry for reacting as slow as I did! Could you give me a more detailed description of what you did? I might be able to help based on that

----------


## mnm

> Sorry for reacting as slow as I did! Could you give me a more detailed description of what you did? I might be able to help based on that



I followed the instructions for the void meditation, breathing deeply etc. but nothing really seemed to happen after at least half an hour. I didn't feel as though I was able to do anything with my consciousness let alone throw it away. I don't really have any idea what to do.

----------


## Spyguy

> I followed the instructions for the void meditation, breathing deeply etc. but nothing really seemed to happen after at least half an hour. I didn't feel as though I was able to do anything with my consciousness let alone throw it away. I don't really have any idea what to do.



I think I got it. When you are trying to fall asleep, do not focus on the conciousness and whether or not you have it. First, relax deeply. Without the relaxation, it's not going to work, so really relieve any stress you might have and relax. While you are relaxing (and it's perfectly fine to take some time for that before moving on), stop focussing on any external stimuli. So if there are any sounds, stop listening for them. Stop feeling the bed underneath you. The goal is to kind of 'sink away' in your own relaxation, to the point where you don't notice anything happening outside of your head. Once you got to that point, you are probably asleep already.
I hope this helps! Feel free to give feedback or ask any further questions

----------


## MysticalDipshit

This worked for me last night. I was just turning over and over, when I remembered this. I sort of just relaxed said to myself "Right, I'm going to fall asleep anyway, lets just let it happen." Then I just got really relaxed and fell to sleep straight away. It works pretty well but it's weird to think how because you don't really do anything.  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

> This worked for me last night. I was just turning over and over, when I remembered this. I sort of just relaxed said to myself "Right, I'm going to fall asleep anyway, lets just let it happen." Then I just got really relaxed and fell to sleep straight away. It works pretty well but it's weird to think how because you don't really do anything.



Nice! It is quite amazing how effective passiveness can be

----------


## billyboy1999

When I tried it, I think it helped, but before I fell asleep, I got a sudden tingling/vibrating feeling all over my body. Has this happened to anyone else?

----------


## azoller1

Will definitely try this out tonight, hopefully I can finally get my first LD with this, thanks spyguy

----------


## mnm

> I think I got it. When you are trying to fall asleep, do not focus on the conciousness and whether or not you have it. First, relax deeply. Without the relaxation, it's not going to work, so really relieve any stress you might have and relax. While you are relaxing (and it's perfectly fine to take some time for that before moving on), stop focussing on any external stimuli. So if there are any sounds, stop listening for them. Stop feeling the bed underneath you. The goal is to kind of 'sink away' in your own relaxation, to the point where you don't notice anything happening outside of your head. Once you got to that point, you are probably asleep already.
> I hope this helps! Feel free to give feedback or ask any further questions



Thanks I'll try this tonight and see if it works.

----------


## Kuyarei

How do i use this to make myself lucid dream? do i just do it normally with no techniques?

----------


## azoller1

well it could help you maybe by keeping your mind awake but putting your body to sleep, i havent really tried this yet so im not sure

----------


## Spyguy

> How do i use this to make myself lucid dream? do i just do it normally with no techniques?



You can combine this with any technique you like, that is no problem at all. To be honest with you, I do not know the exact reason why this helps you lucid dream, but it helped for me and a number of others who tried this. A simple explanation could be that this is a very relaxed way of falling asleep, and stress is a killer when it comes to lucid dreaming.

If you read the earlier reply that I deleted, just ignore it. I thought I was on a different thread  :tongue2:

----------


## Spyguy

> well it could help you maybe by keeping your mind awake but putting your body to sleep, i havent really tried this yet so im not sure



No, this is not a WILD technique, nor is it directly a technique for becoming lucid. What this really is, is a technique for falling asleep more easily. You are right that it resembles WILD techniques, but the goal is not to WILD here. For some reason which I am not sure about, it seems to be easier to lucid dream when I fall asleep like this





> When I tried it, I think it helped, but before I fell asleep, I got a sudden tingling/vibrating feeling all over my body. Has this happened to anyone else?



Yes, that happens sometimes. This is a method to fall asleep really fast, so if you stay slightly concious, you might feel early stages of SP kicking in. It is perfectly fine if this happens to you, but make sure you remember that it is not the goal of the technique to feel the vibrations

----------


## Zoth

So nice to see this thread is still alive  :smiley:

----------

